# How do you make holes in plastic tubs, containers, amac boxes, etc.



## antinous

Another question about the tubs and containers that people use, what do you use to make the holes in them? I've thought about using a drill, but wouldn't it crack? Then I thought about using a soldering iron, but then how do you make the really small holes for slings? 

Example: http://www.containerstore.com/shop/...94&green=74ADB3AD-2CB2-597E-06CA-930FD9D04948

What would I use for these? Thanks!


----------



## TLover007

Some plastics do crack like the hard ones just use a shap tipped tip for your drill and it you need to make holes for slings i use a lighter, a baby diper pin and some tongs... just grip the pin warm it up until its red hot and start poking where you want the holes... if it cools down just repeat... very easy...

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skippydude

I use a drill bit, but instead of attaching it to a drill, I hold it tight with a pair of pliers and heat it up, then melt the holes through the plastic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuzzysling12

I usually heat something metal and poke it through. After that I wash the container until I get the plastic smell out. It's pretty time consuming, but if it's only for a tub/container or two, it shouldn't take that long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antinous

Thanks for the replies!

Do you just heat it up on the stove or is there a better way to do this?


----------



## Python

I just drilled three containers made of hard brittle plastic recently. I used a small bit and used a slow speed to drill a total of 72 holes. It only took maybe 30 minutes or so. I drew the hole pattern on paper, taped it to the container and commensed drilling. No cracks, no melted plastic and perfect smooth tiny holes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antinous

Python said:


> I just drilled three containers made of hard brittle plastic recently. I used a small bit and used a slow speed to drill a total of 72 holes. It only took maybe 30 minutes or so. I drew the hole pattern on paper, taped it to the container and commensed drilling. No cracks, no melted plastic and perfect smooth tiny holes.


Do you know what size of a bit you used and how slow you went? Thansk!


----------



## Python

I think I used a 3/32" bit and I varied the speed of the bit to cut through the center faster but slowed to a crawl to punch through the backside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skippydude

theReptileGuy said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> 
> Do you just heat it up on the stove or is there a better way to do this?


I turn the exhaust fan on and heat mine on the range top

As mentioned earlier, you should wash it with soap and water after your done to remove any toxins from heating plastic

Another thing to do is rub inside all of the new holes with your finger and make sure there are no sharp edges for your T to get injured on

---------- Post added 05-19-2014 at 04:06 PM ----------




Python said:


> I think I used a 3/32" bit and I varied the speed of the bit to cut through the center faster but slowed to a crawl to punch through the backside.


On hard plastic I use a 3/32" bit and heat the blunt end, not the drilling tip and melt the holes through it


----------



## vespers

I just use my drill too.


----------



## viper69

I use my drill in a hand drill press stand; I do this for all my AMAC and other containers.


----------



## TLover007

If its hard plastic just go slowly and let the drill bit "melt" the plastic... your bit can go relatively fast but do not apply pressure just let it start warming up. The friction between the tip and plastic will cause heat... but the best way for me still is to just take an metal object heat it up and go pokie... 

Im crazy... and I Love Ts!!!!


----------



## Formerphobe

I have a lot of Container Store enclosures. I use a high speed drill.  Bits from 1/16 to 5/32 depending on the size of the container and intended inhabitant.  No pressure, let the weight of the drill carry the bit through.  I've never had one crack.
For other types of plastic (large pretzel jars, tupperware type stuff, etc) I use a soldering iron with variable sized tips.  
For deli and condiment cups a large gauge hypodermic needle works great.  The beveled edge slides right through with a gentle twist.  I always poke holes in these from the inside out so the sharp edge is to the outside away from the slings.


----------



## MarkmD

Using a drill is gud as its usually easy, most of the time i heat a small screwdriver with a lighter then melt it.


----------



## Beary Strange

You can control the size of the hole made by a soldering iron, it just depends on how hard you press and how hot it is at the time. My SO makes holes small enough for 3/4 slings not to be able to get through to larger holes for up to 6" adults, all with the same iron tip. For smaller holes we just use push pins or slender heated nails.


----------



## antinous

How big can the holes be for 1/3" and 1.25" T's be? I was thinking about using a heated needle for the 1/3" but what size of drill bits are used? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dementedlullaby

I have a dremel but depending on the type of plastic it can be a pain. So I also have a hook screw thing. Take my butane lighter to it, heat it up nice and hot and it usually pokes two-three holes depending on how fast I am. Normal flick lighters are a pain so I avoid them. Butane lighters work so much quicker and just better overall. Clean it up with a little file after. The vials don't look perfect due to slight scratches with the file but it works just fine for the slings. 

My biggest is still juvie sized but I wanted to make the enclosure look nice so I went the dremel route as it's more uniform.


----------



## Chicken Farmer

On soft plastic iv'e used a push pin. After I poke the holes I do the otherside/inside it makes the holes a little bigger.  On other stuff I heat a needle up with a lighter or stovetop. I've also used nails. Basically something metal and the size you want...


----------



## antinous

Thanks for the replies! So a push pin sized hole would be good for a 1/3rd inch sling? Or would a smaller nail/drill bit be better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TLover007

theReptileGuy said:


> Thanks for the replies! So a push pin sized hole would be good for a 1/3rd inch sling? Or would a smaller nail/drill bit be better?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ill go with the pin... i lost a very small b boehmei sling due to the holes being too big and believe me its a very $#1+ feeling!!


----------



## Medusa

Here's the home for my new L. violaceopes. Made from a cheese ball container with a shower drain hot-glued to the top. Holes were melted with a solder iron, which would be too large for a sling. (My t is > 3" DLS.) Oh, and she's in there...somewhere.


----------



## CupcakeRosea

I use extreme overcompensation lol. I found these 1/16th" drill bits at Wal*mart and I use them for my sling containers. The holes are itty bitty as you can see in my future A. versi container. (I like to plan way, way ahead.) I was using a push pin to make holes but after a while it would really start to hurt my fingers. Plus it's hard to use a push pin in acrylic without cracking. I use the weight of the drill to go through brittle acrylic and very slightly push when I'm drilling something like a rubbery plastic container. It works wonders.





I have a .75" C. marshalli in here, you can kinda use it for size reference about how small the holes are. The yellow rock is in a water bottle cap.


----------



## antinous

So for a 1/2" sling a 1/16" would be fine? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dredrickt

For small containers with very small slings, I use a push pin to add about 40-50 micro sized holes.  For containers with decently sized slings, I use a drill with a screw to make the holes.  For large acrylic/plexiglass set ups, I use either a speed bor or paddle bit, or a circle burner if I'm going to put vent mesh on it.  Hope this helps.


----------



## antinous

Thanks, but, I'm just paranoid about an escapee but would a 1/2" sling be fine with a 1/16" hole? I don't know if that's considered a micro sized hole or not..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dredrickt

Pampho85 said:


> Thanks, but, I'm just paranoid about an escapee but would a 1/2" sling be fine with a 1/16" hole? I don't know if that's considered a micro sized hole or not..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would probably be ok, but it really depends on the size of the caraspace and abdomen.  A push pin hole will be a little smaller than 1/16" and even 1/4" slings won't get through it.  It is time consuming, I just went through 115 2.3oz containers with a push pin *after* I found out the hard way using a screw and drill was far too big (I didn't know the size of the slings that were coming).  Had to tape up the holes and re-do all of them so my slings didn't escape.


----------

